# 56 gallon planted video + pressurized c02



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess this is going to be one of those "show your tank off" threads. Any challengers? Goes all around! Salt, Species, Reef, Planted, Aggressive ect.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xXWR_4xOmQ


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

No way. Can't compete with that tank. Beutiful. I just started my planted tank, so its pretty bare right now.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool tank! I like all the green!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I still love the Lion King pride rock tank the best. Truly inspiring.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks bud. That rock took me hours to figure out. It had to be securely braced because if it falls...it could easily break the tank.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool tank!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

That's nice. What tips can you give me about a planted tank? I'm doing low tech planted tank no co2.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks bud. The biggest advise I can give with a low tech tank is get a timer. As with a high tech tank constancy is key. The light period is step one. Shoot for 8-10hrs max. Research your plants before you buy them. Make sure they are low light and easy to keep. A bottle of Flourish Excel is handy for any planted enthusiast. If you start seeing algae form when the plants get towards the top of the aquarium start dosing Excel. Also planted tanks do well with high amounts of flow. Water movement throughout the tank helps keep algae away from dead spots. Good luck


----------

